# Girl problems



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

could do with some advice guys! Basically I've met a girl out a month ago and we've hit the road running neither of us intended to be on the pull we was introduced by mutual friends when out. we got a bond like never before etc etc I don't need to get all cheesy. anyway the bloke she was with before for 4 years they split up like 3 months ago. from what I understand they broke up on good terms he wanted more she didn't love him enough .. he is still crazy about her I think, his a bit of a crazy bastard, roid head about 17stone. and I have been best mates with his younger brother for about 15 years. never knew him that well though but his just started down the same gym as me obviously has no fvcking idea I'm with his ex and is very pally with me all the time. I don't know what to do so I'm friendly back but at some point this crazed man is going to find out be p1ssed and be even more p1ssed when eh realizes I was being all friendly with him when I knew. whats the best course of action? carry on playing it cool and be prepared to duck at any point or tell him or what? don't feel like I owe the bloke anything personally but if I can avoid taking one on the chin then that's good


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.emigrate2.co.uk/australia/


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Continue as you are. He may know already, in any event life goes on.

If you start acting shady it could make things worse. Just carry on IMO.


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Maybe mention that your talking to her, see how he reacts... If in doubt just join muay thai..


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

(or take roids and be bigger than him mwhah)


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Your not his mate its got F all to do with him who your seeing just because he says hello down the gym!

If it comes to it 17 stone roids or not every one goes down with a swift kick to the nads :thumb:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Xelibrium said:


> (or take roids and be bigger than him mwhah)


I have, his just taken a whole lot more! I think I won't act shady but I can't tell the bloke If I was in love with a girl and some one come up to me and told me they we're with them. whilst I'm standing in the gym pumped with roids... not going to end well is it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

talk to her about it, she knows him better than you... and she can advise the best route to take


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> Your not his mate its got F all to do with him who your seeing just because he says hello down the gym!
> 
> If it comes to it 17 stone roids or not every one goes down with a swift kick to the nads :thumb:


ha this is what I think, although his not just a hello bloke "hows the family etc so forth" not a swift hello in passing. yeah I might start wearing steel capped boots though. been out and about with her this weekend gone, so I think if he doesn't already know his going to very soon


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> talk to her about it, she knows him better than you... and she can advise the best route to take


asked her.. she doesn't know how he will take it. I don't really want her to be to involved neither shes with me now not him too much Jeremy kyle for me if they all start talking. plus my self pride I wouldn't want her involved would rather take one ..or 2? on the chin


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fortunatus said:


> asked her.. she doesn't know how he will take it. I don't really want her to be to involved neither shes with me now not him too much Jeremy kyle for me if they all start talking. plus my self pride I wouldn't want her involved would rather take one ..or 2? on the chin


Well dont say anything... if you are now an item, it will soon become common knowledge.

If he has a pop at you, just stand your ground... it will soon be over and you and your bird can move on and enjoy each other


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I wish some fcker would come and take my misses away!!! I would buy him a fckin pint


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> I wish some fcker would come and take my misses away!!! I would buy him a fckin pint


im recently split could do with a cook :rockon:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

geez - what a predicament to be in

he is gonna find out one way or another

man up or move countries lol

talk to his brother and see what he thinks - does he already know ? tell his brother to tell him your an hard b*stard and not to be messed with - but that may be a red rag to a bull

all depends on your intentions with the girl -

if the connection is strong - then go for it

ps, get some jack3d on order lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i would come clean,he will find out in the end anyway,if its any consolation i know riod heads that could,nt punch their way out of a wet paper bag.all puffed up with a big gob,but then again he might be the exeption lol take care


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Did you know who she was when you started talking. Agree that life goes on but if I split with my missus then my best mates bro started seeing her I think it could cause troubles for the friendship . Difficult situation mate.

Good luck


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

ps,,,, if you do go for the gonad drop goal

if he doesn't drop RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

OR PRETEND TO HAVE A EPELEPTIC FIT

LOL


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

It's literally got nothing to do with him, has it?

I wouldn't be all pally with him, but your relationship is your business. If you want to keep it private, you are entitled to.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jay.32 said:


> I wish some fcker would come and take my misses away!!! I would buy him a fckin pint


post a pic mate

regards,

heavyassweights


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd tell him, you've got yourself in a predicament now...If you continue to be "pally" with him and he finds out you knew the whole time he isn't going to be very happy and he might cave your head in with a 50kg dumbbell. If you have a quiet word with him about the situation explain whats happened I think he'll respect that and only come at you with a 30kg dumbbell. Good luck either way. :death:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

haha great responses. yes the guy isn't all size his worked the doors for 5 years and most people know generally his a bit of a crazy guy!

I figure if I stop acting pally and just ignore what his saying that'll be well shady. If I tell him then I've probably got a death wish. or I just wait until he confronts me and just hope right. at the end of the day its not his business, everyone has a ex girlfriend or boyfriend just so happens this is one I would prefer her not to have!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> post a pic mate
> 
> regards,
> 
> heavyassweights


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

BOWSER said:


> I'd tell him, you've got yourself in a predicament now...If you continue to be "pally" with him and he finds out you knew the whole time he isn't going to be very happy and he might cave your head in with a 50kg dumbbell. If you have a quiet word with him about the situation explain whats happened I think he'll respect that and only come at you with a 30kg dumbbell. Good luck either way. :death:


you advise telling a man whose sweating out testosterone that the girl he loves. well yeah she's with me now buddy thought I would let you know, whilst your heart has probably just sunk with shame and anger so please don't pick me up and throw me through this here window.. I don't know I'm not too sure..


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> you advise telling a man whose sweating out testosterone that the girl he loves. well yeah she's with me now buddy thought I would let you know, whilst your heart has probably just sunk with shame and anger so please don't pick me up and throw me through this here window.. I don't know I'm not too sure..


I just want to see the CCTV footage of when you tell him on the news tonight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Give him a rusty hook then ask him if it tastes familiar .


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I wish some fcker would come and take my misses away!!! I would buy him a fckin pint


Amen brother!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

OP, curl in the squat rack to show him you're alpha.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Save yourself the hassle and get rid now because once the fella finds out he's going to hand you your ass and she'll leave you for bein a pussy who cant protect her, not to mention the fact its cnutish on your part too


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 146131


make it 3 pints


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Alternatively, squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> make it 3 pints


keg


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

breeda said:


> Save yourself the hassle and get rid now because once the fella finds out he's going to hand you your ass and she'll leave you for bein a pussy who cant protect her, not to mention the fact its cnutish on your part too


Any relation to our old friend @Breda?!


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Any relation to our old friend @Breda?!


No mate breda is not a family member of mine


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

laughed and choked on my coffee when I just read -- doorman for 5 years

you failed to mention that at the beginning

I like these threads

makes me like my life - so quiet and peacefull

mate - chin up and knock him out - if not

assume the embryo position


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

breeda said:


> Save yourself the hassle and get rid now because once the fella finds out he's going to hand you your ass and she'll leave you for bein a pussy who cant protect her, not to mention the fact its cnutish on your part too


not gonna happen, if it was any other girl I would be we click. not really cvntish I never knew at first and never intended on getting with her. plus I doubt that he may beat me but I aint the sort the would run from it as much as I would like to. I got too much self pride and would rather take it not sure I would hit him back though that might egg him on to kill me. a nut shot will happen if need be though just such a sh1t situation to be in


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> not gonna happen, if it was any other girl I would be we click. not really cvntish I never knew at first and never intended on getting with her. plus I doubt that he may beat me but I aint the sort the would run from it as much as I would like to. I got too much self pride and would rather take it not sure I would hit him back though that might egg him on to kill me. a nut shot will happen if need be though just such a sh1t situation to be in


initiate a 3 way, bigger c0ck wins, simples

or

carry on a normal and expect 12 rapid to the back of the head whilst your squatting

or

carry on as normal coz this is life


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> haha great responses. yes the guy isn't all size his worked the doors for 5 years and most people know generally his a bit of a crazy guy!
> 
> I figure if I stop acting pally and just ignore what his saying that'll be well shady. If I tell him then I've probably got a death wish. or I just wait until he confronts me and just hope right. at the end of the day its not his business, everyone has a ex girlfriend or boyfriend just so happens this is one I would prefer her not to have!


Having been in a similiar situation - I would say grab him for a word and say something like this.

"alright mate - Alright to have a quick chat?

Just out of courtesy i thought you should know i've been seeing X for a few weeks, hopefully wont cause a problem between you and me as your a good lad.

your looking big by the way mate!

"

Carry on lifting.

If he looks like he's going to pop or kicks off just remind him that your an MMA fighter/killed a man with your bear hands in the war?


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Carry on as you are mate. You don't owe him an explaination it's got nothing to do with him. Of course you could just take him to one side and be frank with him. He might understand and be cool with it. But I'd be armed just to be sure.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

geez -- I cant help but snigger at the replies

talk to him man to man - but be carefull - arm yourself

LMAO

I can only imagine your bowls dropping the next time he clocks you at the gym

youll be thinking - does he know-does he know -

he will walk past and give you the dude nod

and youll pass out

lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

find a new gym:lol:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> geez -- I cant help but snigger at the replies
> 
> talk to him man to man - but be carefull - arm yourself
> 
> ...


haha this is exactly how I feel now. I find my own situation hilarious from these replies.. up until the moment I see him.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Many years ago a friend of mine started seeing the ex wife of a guy who owned a gym, worked on the doors and was a proper hard case. He was bricking him finding out and one day just bit the bullet and told him. He was absolutely fine about it and said he was happy she was seeing someone as nice/decent as my mate. I'd probably have a quiet word with the guy at the gym (nice and public) and he may respect you for that. Good luck.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> geez -- I cant help but snigger at the replies
> 
> talk to him man to man - but be carefull - arm yourself
> 
> ...


Op is brickin it hence the thread askin how he should handle the situation


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

, tell him "im smashing it now" and continue with your mother****ing set.

in all seriousness though best bet is for you to be the one to tell him. Drop it lightly like "i think you used to go out with the girl im seeing" etc.. consult alibaba.com first for some pepper spray and similar methods of self defense.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Spot him whilst benching..wait until he starts to struggle(proper life or death moment)..then tell him..(he owes you one for saving his life)

Failing that a note in his gym bag..

If you were to find out someone you knew was seeing your ex would you:

A.Brutally murder him [ ] B.Be quite annoyed [ ] C.Be really pleased for them both [ ]


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> , tell him "im smashing it now" and continue with your mother****ing set.
> 
> in all seriousness though best bet is for you to be the one to tell him. Drop it lightly like "i think you used to go out with the girl im seeing" etc.. consult alibaba.com first for some pepper spray and similar methods of self defense.


What if the ex replies "iv never stopped smashing it"


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Spot him whilst benching..wait until he starts to struggle(proper life or death moment)..then tell him..(he owes you one for saving his life)
> 
> Failing that a note in his gym bag..
> 
> ...


A.Brutally murder him [X] B.Be quite annoyed [ ] C.Be really pleased for them both [X]


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> Spot him whilst benching..wait until he starts to struggle(proper life or death moment)..then tell him..(he owes you one for saving his life)
> 
> Failing that a note in his gym bag..
> 
> ...


want to A, be B, appear C


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

breeda said:


> Save yourself the hassle and get rid now because once the fella finds out he's going to hand you your ass and she'll leave you for bein a pussy who cant protect her, not to mention the fact its cnutish on your part too


Interesting name mate????


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP pics of current gf so we can identify if she is worth the hassle?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

take loads of dirty pictures of her and then the next time you see him in the gym, say hey look at this dirty sl()t I am banging the f out of!! She says I am the best drill of her life!!


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Interesting name mate????


I've got a lot of kids mate


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lol

If he's gunna pop his lid then you're going to have to face the music sooner or later.

Telling him yourself might help depending on how you do it... then again he might still lose it.

Worst thing you can do is to swap gyms and start avoiding him though, if he's a propper nutter it'll become a cat and mouse game he'll probably enjoy hunting you down... on multiple occasions.

Best case scenario is he thinks you're a decent lad and doesn't think you're disrespecting him... good luck with that though lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> What if the ex replies "iv never stopped smashing it"


then you know shes a slut and one to keep :beer:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> I have, his just taken a whole lot more! I think I won't act shady but I can't tell the bloke If I was in love with a girl and some one come up to me and told me they we're with them. whilst I'm standing in the gym pumped with roids... not going to end well is it


If he say's out, play ignorant as if you didn't know. No harm no foul there then.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shout across the gym "IM BANGIN DAT BURD U LUV ITS LIKE A FRESH PUSSSSY AFTER THE FIRST 3 INCH U LITTLE DIICK FAGGORTTT COME AT ME........brahh"


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

yep

I totally agree

have a quiet word - if he starts to turn green

lunge at him with your new tazzer - and just for the fun pepper spray him

thatll buy you time to get to the airport

:bounce:


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Honest opinion mate, if she is worth it talk to her about telling him get it out the way if he thinks your a good enough bloke im sure he will be hurting but he wont hit you. Not all jucieheads are nutters!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> then you know shes a slut and one to keep :beer:


Do you think it's right to refer to women as sluts?

I think its quite disrespectful tbh and if any man referred to 1 of my daughters as a slut, even as a term of endearment he'd be going missing


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

as much as I like the idea of confronting him and telling him myself. I am not a very confrontational person at the best of times I don't think I got the minerals to tell him. I'm sort of hoping he finds out sooner than later and asks me himself so I don't have to keep being his buddy.. I have a feeling the longer I'm friendly with him the most p1ssed of his going to be.

..rest day at gym tonight


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Get on the nap50s IMO.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

get the misses to tell him..... PROBLEM SOLVED!!!

worst he can do is, knock her out :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> Do you think it's right to refer to women as sluts?
> 
> I think its quite disrespectful tbh and if any man referred to 1 of my daughters as a slut, even as a term of endearment he'd be going missing


No it's not right but it was originally posted by @IGotTekkers so it's all good

Haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> as much as I like the idea of confronting him and telling him myself. I am not a very confrontational person at the best of times I don't think I got the minerals to tell him. I'm sort of hoping he finds out sooner than later and asks me himself so I don't have to keep being his buddy.. I have a feeling the longer I'm friendly with him the most p1ssed of his going to be.
> 
> ..rest day at gym tonight


Telling him doesn't have to me confrontational (well from your part at least lol).

Just say "look mate, there's something that's been bothering me for a week or two now... etc"


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> No it's not right but it was originally posted by @IGotTekkers so it's all good
> 
> Haha


As you are; what looks like a woman in your display picture I find it shocking that you condone his derogatory stance towards women

If he was referring to you as a slut would it still be "all good"


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

make friends with even bigger lads at the gym and then tell him as a group?

Seriously though just tell him the longer it goes on the more awkward it'll get


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> as much as I like the idea of confronting him and telling him myself. I am not a very confrontational person at the best of times I don't think I got the minerals to tell him. I'm sort of hoping he finds out sooner than later and asks me himself so I don't have to keep being his buddy.. I have a feeling the longer I'm friendly with him the most p1ssed of his going to be.
> 
> ..*rest day at gym tonight*


And tomorrow, and the day after, and the day after that......... :lol:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 146131


Difficult to tell where the orange top ends & the fake tan begins 

Is she submissive & into girls ? My wife's on the lookout for a slave


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

breeda said:


> As you are; what looks like a woman in your display picture I find it shocking that you condone his derogatory stance towards women
> 
> If he was referring to you as a slut would it still be "all good"


if she is a s1ut then she Is a slut to be fair, no getting around it.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

what ever happens....... I want to know the result!!

thats if you can type the key pad by the time he has finished with you...

can we have a pic of this girl, to see what its all about?


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Explain the story to him......if he don't like it and you like the girl that much then you take one on the chin and either get up and smash him or hope thats it done with.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

OP he already knows and is acting friendly to get your guard down. Don't let him spot you when lifting heavy and don't bend over to tie your shoe laces in front of him.

I have a solution though. Tell Breeda that the steroid loving ex called his daughter a slut. He goes missing and problem solved.



breeda said:


> Do you think it's right to refer to women as sluts?
> 
> I think its quite disrespectful tbh and if any man referred to 1 of my daughters as a slut, even as a term of endearment he'd be going missing


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Difficult to tell where the orange top ends & the fake tan begins
> 
> Is she submissive & into girls ? My wife's on the lookout for a slave


No fake tan mate, she is italian, so she got a bit of colour


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> if she is a s1ut then she Is a slut to be fair, no getting around it.


Yes of course but my question is would it still be all good for mrssalvator if the slut remark was aimed at her

I have a feeling it would not


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Shady45 said:


> OP he already knows and is acting friendly to get your guard down. Don't let him spot you when lifting heavy and don't bend over to tie your shoe laces in front of him.
> 
> I have a solution though. Tell Breeda that the steroid loving ex called his daughter a slut. He goes missing and problem solved.


Op has brought this on himself I wont be doin his dirty work for him


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> As you are; what looks like a woman in your display picture I find it shocking that you condone his derogatory stance towards women
> 
> If he was referring to you as a slut would it still be "all good"


Yes because it's tekkers

You'll soon realise his way after you've been about a bit


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> Yes of course but my question is would it still be all good for mrssalvator if the slut remark was aimed at her
> 
> I have a feeling it would not


Yes it would if it was coming from tekkers

As I said before it's the norm for him


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

breeda said:


> Op has brought this on himself I wont be doin his dirty work for him


Sorry OP. You'll have to settle for leaving the country.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes it would


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes because it's tekkers
> 
> You'll soon realise his way after you've been about a bit


I understand this may be tekkers' "way" and he's been around for a while but that doesn't make it ok or any less disrespectful and degrading

If he calls women sluts thats his business but no matter how you want to dress it up he's simply tryin to exert dominance over whoever it may be for his own gratification.

If you're happy being the subject of his or any other mans disrespect then good luck to you and any daughters you have or may have in the future


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> I understand this may be tekkers' "way" and he's been around for a while but that doesn't make it ok or any less disrespectful and degrading
> 
> If he calls women sluts thats his business but no matter how you want to dress it up he's simply tryin to exert dominance over whoever it may be for his own gratification.
> 
> If you're happy being the subject of his or any other mans disrespect then good luck to you and any daughters you have or may have in the future


No you're just not getting this!


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> No you're just not getting this!


Its not difficult to get

Tekkers refers to women as sluts, this is the way he is so its ok in your books

I would like to get tekkers' opinion on someone callin his mother, sister, daughter etc a slut


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> Its not difficult to get
> 
> Tekkers refers to women as sluts, this is the way he is so its ok in your books
> 
> I would like to get tekkers' opinion on someone callin his mother, sister, daughter etc a slut


He calls his own girl a slut!! It's not a issue!

I'm not arguing

But you'll soon get fed up of calling it out and making it a issue in every thread he says it!!!


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> not gonna happen, if it was any other girl I would be we click. not really cvntish I never knew at first and never intended on getting with her. plus I doubt that he may beat me but I aint the sort the would run from it as much as I would like to. I got too much self pride and would rather take it not sure I would hit him back though that might egg him on to kill me. a nut shot will happen if need be though just such a sh1t situation to be in


Don't be silly, don't say you don't want to hit him back....If you think he's about to strike- hit him first, hit him HARD!! No mercy!! Keep throwing until you can't throw anything else. You can't put muscles on chin's- don't ever forget that.....but good luck anyway :thumb:

I've got severe bird problems too- can't decide which one I will meet on the weekend, have 2 lined up as my GF is away with her friends shopping and ****.....Ooooo!! decisions, decisions!


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Difficult to tell where the orange top ends & the fake tan begins
> 
> Is she submissive & into girls ? My wife's on the lookout for a slave


LOL :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

breeda said:


> Yes of course but my question is would it still be all good for mrssalvator if the slut remark was aimed at her
> 
> I have a feeling it would not


If she had a new bf and was still fvcking her ex as in 'joke' ealier she might take it on the chin lol


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> He calls his own girl a slut!! It's not a issue!
> 
> I'm not arguing
> 
> But you'll soon get fed up of calling it out and making it a issue in every thread he says it!!!


His girl obviously has no self esteem then. I think its an ugly trait degrading someone in the name of love


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> His girl obviously has no self esteem then. I think its an ugly trait degrading someone in the name of love


Hmmm ok


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> No fake tan mate, she is italian, so she got a bit of colour


My apologies - must just be the way the image has come out.

I shouldn't really mock skin colour. I'm so pale I'm almost light blue.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> Spot him whilst benching..wait until he starts to struggle(proper life or death moment)..then tell him..(he owes you one for saving his life)
> 
> Failing that a note in his gym bag..
> 
> ...


What a set of answers,all just as extreme as the next hahahahahahhaaaaaa


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> as much as I like the idea of confronting him and telling him myself. I am not a very confrontational person at the best of times I don't think I got the minerals to tell him. I'm sort of hoping he finds out sooner than later and asks me himself so I don't have to keep being his buddy.. I have a feeling the longer I'm friendly with him the most p1ssed of his going to be.
> 
> ..rest day at gym tonight


in all seriousness - if the gym is the only place youll see him , or he is likely to find YOUUUU ,, you need to get it sorted

last thing you want is him stringing you up in front of everyone - youll only feel like a right wuss - unless your gonna deliver

and to be honest - you don't sound as though your gonna do that -- lol youll only make him angry

if the gym is the only place youll see him - and you like girl - then move gyms

if all ends up hunky dory - you can always go back

difficult with no arms - I admit

:rolleye:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

If you're having girl problems I feel bad for you son, I got 99 problems but a girl ain't one


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

take her tot he gym with you.

get her s.l.dead lifting.

when she is bent over, nudge the bloke and say something like 'check that out mate, shes mine! and she lets me do what ever i want cos her ex was too small to please her and she invited her best mate round later to join in'


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> He calls his own girl a slut!! It's not a issue!
> 
> I'm not arguing
> 
> But you'll soon get fed up of calling it out and making it a issue in every thread he says it!!!


You as a woman dont have any objections to seeing another woman being degraded in such a way?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

breeda said:


> As you are; what looks like a woman in your display picture I find it shocking that you condone his derogatory stance towards women
> 
> If he was referring to you as a slut would it still be "all good"


A girl who sleeps with two men at once while being in a relationship is the definition of a slut.

It's just a word and wasn't aimed at a woman who's posting,


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Does ur definition mean 2 men at the same time or at different times while being in a relationship with someone???


Behind the back, if boyfriend approves crack on


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol!!! Not much point in having one if he approves!


Each to their own :whistling:


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Have a break, have a steroid.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> True, whatever floats ur boat!
> 
> Would u give your permission to your partner to go off whith whom she likes?


Many do

Although personally I wouldn't


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't get the point in being an item then... Why wouldn't someone just stay single or call it seing someone.
> 
> The kids these days lol!!!


God knows

Watched a programme about it the other day.

Many couples being together and letting one of them go out swinging!

With whom ever they wish !!

Bonkers


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> God knows
> 
> Watched a programme about it the other day.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lack of self esteem allowin one to be easily manipulated by the other


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> True, whatever floats ur boat!
> 
> Would u give your permission to your partner to go off whith whom she likes?


I think it would totally depend on the dynamics of the specific relationship. The boundaries you have with one partner wont necessarily be the same as with another. So I can't really answer your question other than say I haven't in the past with a long term partner. However, I've been in casual relationships where I have still deeply cared about the other person... but yeah... I still would have classed myself as single I guess.

All I know is that I know people who are cool with it. Saying 'go off with who she likes' though probably isn't the way they would describe it. That sort of insinuates they don't care.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> Sounds like a lack of self esteem allowin one to be easily manipulated by the other


They wasn't manipulated by it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> They wasn't manipulated by it!!!!!!!!!


How do you know?

1 exclamation would suffice


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> How do you know?
> 
> 1 exclamation would suffice


I could ask you the same question

Did you watch it? No

Did it say anywhere in the programme they was un-happy!? No

Did it say that they had low self esteem issues ? No

Next you're going to tell me people only diet and train as they have low self esteem issues!


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I could ask you the same question
> 
> Did you watch it? No
> 
> ...


I never stated anything as fact. I said "sounds like" which means anything thereafter would be my opinion

In fact many people do start to train due to low self esteem whether they care to admit it or not


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> could do with some advice guys! Basically I've met a girl out a month ago and we've hit the road running neither of us intended to be on the pull we was introduced by mutual friends when out. we got a bond like never before etc etc I don't need to get all cheesy. anyway the bloke she was with before for 4 years they split up like 3 months ago. from what I understand they broke up on good terms he wanted more she didn't love him enough .. he is still crazy about her I think, his a bit of a crazy bastard, roid head about 17stone. and I have been best mates with his younger brother for about 15 years. never knew him that well though but his just started down the same gym as me obviously has no fvcking idea I'm with his ex and is very pally with me all the time. I don't know what to do so I'm friendly back but at some point this crazed man is going to find out be p1ssed and be even more p1ssed when eh realizes I was being all friendly with him when I knew. whats the best course of action? carry on playing it cool and be prepared to duck at any point or tell him or what? don't feel like I owe the bloke anything personally but if I can avoid taking one on the chin then that's good


Learn his workout routine. Tamper with the equipment to ensure he meets a grizzly end.

If you don't seize the advantage and take him out, he'll take you out.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

breeda said:


> I never stated anything as fact. I said "sounds like" which means anything thereafter would be my opinion
> 
> In fact many people do start to train due to low self esteem whether they care to admit it or not


Stop quoting me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Some new members playing on banned user names recently .

Breeda

Cookie-raiser

Wonder who is next ...

Also seems some BS is getting spouted in here .


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Stop quoting me


You quoted me and I replied. If you dont want a reply dont quote me in the first place


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

ewen said:


> Some new members playing on banned user names recently .
> 
> Breeda
> 
> ...


It seems my username has caused quite a stir judging from a few posts.

My name is not a play on any previous member username as I said earlier I have many children


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

breeda said:


> Sounds like a lack of self esteem allowin one to be easily manipulated by the other


The people I know who had relationships like that - and it wasn't casual relationships, but long-term marriages, it's invariably involved an inbalance in "power" or desirability, where one of the two has probably been cheating already, and the other agrees to allow it to continue, in order to prolong the relationship.

It then gave the other person the chance to do what they wanted - which I think they told themselves that's what they were doing, but in reality, I believe in that instance, she was doing so as sort of life-affirming type thing just simply so she didn't appear to be the weaker / lower self-esteem thing. The reality was, in the couple I knew, that he played away, got caught out, and when the dust settled she agreed to an "open" marriage, as her way of still keeping him. He carried on doing what he wanted, she told herself she was getting what she wanted as she slept with the odd other person, but as I saw it, she was never really happy, just compromised as the lesser of two evils.

So from where I'm sat, I suspect the self-esteem thing is probably on the money.

If it was two people who were effectively at the same level in terms of power / self-esteem, apart from kids / property / business, you'd wonder why they'd stay together, seems to need the cohesive glue of somebody who's very much willing to compromise in order to keep somebody. And long term, that just fosters resentment and bitterness.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

breeda said:


> Sounds like a lack of self esteem allowin one to be easily manipulated by the other


I used to work in a nightclub and ex girlfriend used to flirt /dance sexily/kiss other men and I loved it, even goaded them at the bar to buy her expensive drinks. "Aren't you gonna treat the lady to a shot "

One night we took one of her friends home then a few weeks later we took a guy home from the club, 2 of the best nights of my life, we eventually broke up completely unrelated to this,

What two consenting adults enjoy is completely unrelated to self esteem in my opinion.

Iv also slept with a 40 year old while her husband watched, self esteem isn't even in the equation as long as both are happy and enjoy It


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

breeda said:


> It seems my username has caused quite a stir judging from a few posts.
> 
> My name is not a play on any previous member username as I said earlier I have many children


Bit of a slut then are ya ?


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

ewen said:


> Bit of a slut then are ya ?


No mate just not very careful in my youth. Now happily married to my wife who has mothered 5 of my 8 children


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

gycraig said:


> I used to work in a nightclub and ex girlfriend used to flirt /dance sexily/kiss other men and I loved it, even goaded them at the bar to buy her expensive drinks. "Aren't you gonna treat the lady to a shot "
> 
> One night we took one of her friends home then a few weeks later we took a guy home from the club, 2 of the best nights of my life, we eventually broke up completely unrelated to this,
> 
> ...


I do think there's a difference - in some scenarios it can be a welcomed thing because all involved get something out of it, or have some voyeuristic thing they're getting out of it.

However, I don't think that's what happens in other scenarios. The couple I knew, weren't the only couple I knew who did / allowed such a thing - and in all the case I know of, where there's been some sort of epiphany, then they're having an open relationship / marriage - it's because one of them was ****ing around, got found out, and the other one didn't want to lose them.

That said, the majority of scenarios I know of with those symptoms, sooner, or later, most went to Splitsville.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't post about Bri & Ser as it's AL only. I'm sure you know what I mean though.

Great couple of people


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Can't post about Bri & Ser as it's AL only. I'm sure you know what I mean though.
> 
> Great couple of people


Ser is a great lass


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> Ser is a great lass


Very bright lady as well, seems to have good common sense.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe you should start doing this workout!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

breeda said:


> Do you think it's right to refer to women as sluts?
> 
> I think its quite disrespectful tbh and if any man referred to 1 of my daughters as a slut, even as a term of endearment he'd be going missing


A slut is described in the oxford dictionary as "a woman with many sexual parnters". So according to the english language (which i did not write just so you know) a slut is a perfectly legitimate noun to use. If a woman does not wish to be called a slut, she should not engage in behaviours that fall under the term. Its no more disrespectful than calling the sky blue or the grass green. It is what it is.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> I do think there's a difference - in some scenarios it can be a welcomed thing because all involved get something out of it, or have some voyeuristic thing they're getting out of it.
> 
> However, I don't think that's what happens in other scenarios. The couple I knew, weren't the only couple I knew who did / allowed such a thing - and in all the case I know of, where there's been some sort of epiphany, then they're having an open relationship / marriage - it's because one of them was ****ing around, got found out, and the other one didn't want to lose them.
> 
> That said, the majority of scenarios I know of with those symptoms, sooner, or later, most went to Splitsville.


Most go to splitsville regardless mate. My mrs goes with other men and we are getting married in 3 weeks. We would never split up over her having sex with somebody.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Just go for it, life's too short!!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

talkin of sluts ive apparantly been with one,thats what my x wife called her lol, op is your women really worth all that sh*t if so fckn wade in lad and see what happens


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Most go to splitsville regardless mate.


True - you can't argue with the stats.

Is that an argument that being exclusive is an outdated notion, or an argument that relationships are mostly (these days) kinda fleeting? Can't make my mind up.

I think the point I was making - and I fully accept that there are some, but they are niche - couples / groupings that manage it, but for the people I've seen it's either prolonging the inevitable, or a way in which one can exploit a bit of power / their own way / lower self-esteem in their partner, whilst the other grinds their teeth, but smiles sweetly whenever the other is looking.



IGotTekkers said:


> My mrs goes with other men and we are getting married in 3 weeks. We would never split up over her having sex with somebody.


So do you think you'll be together for the rest of your lives, or that you'll split up over something else? Maybe infidelity is no longer (effectively) a taboo - perhaps it's other stuff - that makes or breaks some relationships.

All amounts to the same thing, though - as you say - most will split, but perhaps for some, the exclusivity / fidelity is no longer a deal-breaker - perhaps the deal-breakers have moved on to other things, either that, or marriage (or whatever ceremony / status people want to claim) is, or is becoming a proxy for something other than the traditional exclusive life-long commitment, and it's not so much the deal-breakers have moved on, the deal is just not the same.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Lay the smack down on his candy a$$


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Having been in a similiar situation - I would say grab him for a word and say something like this.
> 
> "alright mate - Alright to have a quick chat?
> 
> ...


Spat my brew then hahaha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> True - you can't argue with the stats.
> 
> Is that an argument that being exclusive is an outdated notion, or an argument that relationships are mostly (these days) kinda fleeting? Can't make my mind up.
> 
> ...


Dunno about forever mate thats a long time :lol: if we part it would be over boredom i think, couldnt imagine us splitting up over an affair or something like that.


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dunno about forever mate thats a long time :lol: if we part it would be over boredom i think, couldnt imagine us splitting up over an affair or something like that.


Your a mentally tough bloke by the sounds im abit too selfish/greedy


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm still alive lads! to the questions I think this girl is defo worth the bother. rest day yesterday conveniently.. but I shall press forth and lift tonight!

although I think the bloke will kill me I won't make myself look like a pussy in the gym I will swing back.. providing I'm still on my feet and able to knowing full well his going to hurt me a lot if I do hit him back! fvck it he might be civil after all ..one can hope?


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> I'm still alive lads! to the questions I think this girl is defo worth the bother. rest day yesterday conveniently.. but I shall press forth and lift tonight!
> 
> although I think the bloke will kill me I won't make myself look like a pussy in the gym I will swing back.. providing I'm still on my feet and able to knowing full well his going to hurt me a lot if I do hit him back! fvck it he might be civil after all ..one can hope?


well chin up and good luck bud

hopefully he has already heard the news and cant be ****d with it

at the end of the day - he can only resent you for something you have and he has lost

just as long as your missus sticks by you..

good luck with it mate,,,, just remember stand tough

but if you sh*t yourself whilst he is marching over

move from the smell

last thing you need is for him to shout it out -

strange thing is sometimes we worry over nothing

a fat lip and bloody nose will heal

but youll get the girl

so man up f**got

and take it like a boy lol


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> well chin up and good luck bud
> 
> hopefully he has already heard the news and cant be ****d with it
> 
> ...


and ffs - as he is marching over - remember to clear your throat

you don't wanna sqeek a high pitched voice as you answer him

lmao

your legs will be doing an elvis impression

geez - which gym is it - I gotta be there

all the best bud


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Lay the smack down on his candy a$$


Can smellllllll what the op is cooking


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> take her tot he gym with you.
> 
> get her s.l.dead lifting.
> 
> when she is bent over, nudge the bloke and say something like 'check that out mate, shes mine! and she lets me do what ever i want cos her ex was too small to please her and she invited her best mate round later to join in'


almost mate, stick in you will get there.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> almost mate, stick in you will get there.


 :lol:

if your there, then id rather not get there :thumbup1:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

they're probably still banging behind your back so wouldnt bother stressing about it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Op you dead yet?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

op is alive.. although one of my mates has told me his brother who I know, knows.. so I guess I get my **** handed to me tonight .. quality !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fortunatus said:


> op is alive.. although one of my mates has told me his brother who I know, knows.. so I guess I get my **** handed to me tonight .. quality !


Your misses ex now knows???


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> op is alive.. although one of my mates has told me his brother who I know, knows.. so I guess I get my **** handed to me tonight .. quality !


Just act casual i think your overreacting - He doesnt know you know who he is (**** thats complicated).

Just do your normal and see if he says anything just be calm and stand your ground or talk to the bloke like your mate.

And then kick him so hard in the bollocks he bleeds from his eyes!


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

Would get few of your mates to train with you tonight.

Can provide reinforcement if you end up having a tear up.

Good luck dawg


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

WOW , you know that he knows , but know that he doesn't know that you know,,,

I know sh*ts about to get real

good luck bud

probably amount to nothing


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> op is alive.. although one of my mates has told me his brother who I know, knows.. so I guess I get my **** handed to me tonight .. quality !


get his number mate, quick call to make sure everything is ok and clear the air, no hard feelings blah blah, save yourself the anxiety


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Text him a d1ck pic.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> A slut is described in the oxford dictionary as "a woman with many sexual parnters". So according to the english language (which i did not write just so you know) a slut is a perfectly legitimate noun to use. If a woman does not wish to be called a slut, she should not engage in behaviours that fall under the term. Its no more disrespectful than calling the sky blue or the grass green. It is what it is.


In order to work with this we must first define 'many' just as for th record..the sky is not always blue my dear Tekkers


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> In order to work with this we must first define 'many' just as for th record..the sky is not always blue my dear Tekkers


I actually quite enjoy slut being yelled at me

Behind closed doors obviously  pmsl


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> A slut is described in the oxford dictionary as "a woman with many sexual parnters". So according to the english language (which i did not write just so you know) a slut is a perfectly legitimate noun to use. If a woman does not wish to be called a slut, she should not engage in behaviours that fall under the term. Its no more disrespectful than calling the sky blue or the grass green. It is what it is.


The OED also identifies 'slut' as a derogatory noun.

Although that being said, I struggle to think of synonyms which don't include a dose of stigma.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> could do with some advice guys! Basically I've met a girl out a month ago and we've hit the road running neither of us intended to be on the pull we was introduced by mutual friends when out. we got a bond like never before etc etc I don't need to get all cheesy. anyway the bloke she was with before for 4 years they split up like 3 months ago. from what I understand they broke up on good terms he wanted more she didn't love him enough .. he is still crazy about her I think, his a bit of a crazy bastard, roid head about 17stone. and I have been best mates with his younger brother for about 15 years. never knew him that well though but his just started down the same gym as me obviously has no fvcking idea I'm with his ex and is very pally with me all the time. I don't know what to do so I'm friendly back but at some point this crazed man is going to find out be p1ssed and be even more p1ssed when eh realizes I was being all friendly with him when I knew. whats the best course of action? carry on playing it cool and be prepared to duck at any point or tell him or what? don't feel like I owe the bloke anything personally but if I can avoid taking one on the chin then that's good


So you didn't know he went out with this girl for 4 years even though you are best mates with his younger brother?

That doesn't sound right to me. :confused1:


----------



## MotorboatMyGoat (Feb 25, 2014)

Strong hand and you will have no girl issues mate

You will be able to do all the tasks she asks of you...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Would you call children whose parents weren't married bastards??? Just because it's technically correct, doesn't make it necessarily socially acceptable to say...
> 
> Just saying!


 yes i call them little bastards even if their parents are married 



Skye666 said:


> In order to work with this we must first define 'many' just as for th record..the sky is not always blue my dear Tekkers


 tell me your number babe, we can use that as our guide 



Wavelength said:


> The OED also identifies 'slut' as a derogatory noun.
> 
> Although that being said, I struggle to think of synonyms which don't include a dose of stigma.


I personaly dont see 'slut' as derogatory. I like sluts and see them as a valid part of our society and mens sexual/emotional health, its those that think of sluts in a negative light that are being derogatory imo.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I actually quite enjoy slut being yelled at me
> 
> Behind closed doors obviously  pmsl


Really??? :thumbdown:

I prefer to sit on face so they can't even speak!! :lol:


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

His and he's (he has)


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> yes i call them little bastards even if their parents are married


Muah ha haaa



> I personaly dont see 'slut' as derogatory. I like sluts and see them as a valid part of our society and mens sexual/emotional health, its those that think of sluts in a negative light that are being derogatory imo.


This was kind of my point with the synonyms. Because there's a widespread and ancient social stigma about women who have lots of partners, all the terms for that (slut, slag, whore, strumpet, woman of loose virtues, etc etc etc) are derogatory names, or almost invariably used as if they are. I genuinely can't think of a neutral or positive one. I get that you don't see it as derogatory, but that's what pretty much everyone else will hear... until you explain your view of course, as just happened.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> I could ask you the same question
> 
> Did you watch it? No
> 
> ...


Er yeah :laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Really??? :thumbdown:
> 
> I prefer to sit on face so they can't even speak!! :lol:


I love to hear you oralise when you're between my thighs, there's a song In there somewhere pmsl


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[ QUOTE=Hafpor;4864784]Er yeah :laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I love to hear you oralise when you're between my thighs, there's a song In there somewhere pmsl


Haha...I do believe u are as crazy meeeeeeeeee :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Haha...I do believe u are as crazy meeeeeeeeee :thumb:


I can't see that being a bad thing lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I can't see that being a bad thing lol


Nope..I love being 'the crazy one' ...use it to advantage...it's cool Hun we are in the ' girl problems' thread we can go crazy in here lol


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

OP

come on - updates


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Nope..I love being 'the crazy one' ...use it to advantage...it's cool Hun we are in the ' girl problems' thread we can go crazy in here lol


I've always been called the crazy mental one too 

For a period of god knows how long my sister wouldn't go out with due To sheer embarrassment lol hahah!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

wtw said:


> So you didn't know he went out with this girl for 4 years even though you are best mates with his younger brother?
> 
> That doesn't sound right to me. :confused1:


I knew yes only but everyone is someones ex I don't live in a large city.

Update ; he wasn't there when I was there last night so all is well and the new girl hasn't received any **** or texts from him yet so all is good in the hood thus far.. take 2 tonight I guess


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

so your the one ****ing my ex, next time i see u down the gym ur ****ing dead mate


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

8 o clock news on very shortly we shall find out what has happened to OP


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OP is now in hospital, so dont expect any updates until he comes out of the plaster cast:whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

OP:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

perhaps he did the gonad swipe

then proceeded with the forest gump manouver - runnnnnnnnn

I bet he is just about entering cornwall lol

not looked back since Friday afternoon in the gym lmao

joking apart

I do hope he is ok


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Ha I'm still alive guys haven't bumped into him yet thankfully! Although was out for the day in London with the new girl few facebook photos uploaded. his going to be steaming I'm actually well up for being battered now and getting it done with .. Whilst I'm on the floor being repeatedly hit providing I'm able to talk or mutter I will dig in the "still got the bird" when his done with me..this could provoke him to murder me!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well up for being battered ..... class lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ever thought that you haven't bumped I'm to him because he's currently rocking in a corner, eating his hair and conspiring an elaborate plan to slowly kill you. A battering would be getting off lightly, be scared.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

gym fights are fun , enjoy the occasion , guy 17 stone juice head attacked my dad (15stone juice head) in gym last year because he beat him in BB show no lie haha , I cracked him with a 10kg disc into the head, it was all over then , as in our memberships


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Info Junkie said:


> gym fights are fun , enjoy the occasion , guy 17 stone juice head attacked my dad (15stone juice head) in gym last year because he beat him in BB show no lie haha , I cracked him with a 10kg disc into the head, it was all over then , as in our memberships


Are you posting this from prison?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Hahaha no was year ago or so , this guy is mental problems he brings bodybuilding a bad name just a bully to everyone in the gym


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

You hit him with a ten kg disc to the head. Surely if this actually happened you'd be on a murder charge. Ten kg plate to the head would be game over.


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Start carrying a blade trust me the roids wont make it bend iff he starts cut him dont stab him u dnt wna kill the geeza lol his ****h0le might fall out iff u pull a bit of metal


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Or a knuckle dusters give him one the the chin probs a better idea


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

sambo1990 said:


> Or a knuckle dusters give him one the the chin probs a better idea


Ha just take *****!

Just tell him and deal with it.


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> Ha just take *****!
> 
> Just tell him and deal with it.


U nutter everyone worrys when u got a knife waving about lol or iff u get cracked with a duster u dont know wat the **** happend lol i aint a tool merchant im just sayin wat wld even the odds for ya HA !


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> gym fights are fun , enjoy the occasion , guy 17 stone juice head attacked my dad (15stone juice head) in gym last year because he beat him in BB show no lie haha , I cracked him with a 10kg disc into the head, it was all over then , as in our memberships


Can't imagine someone getting hit with a 10kg weight and not being seriously injured.... or dead!


----------

